# 726 oe not getting full rpm



## Torodrvr (Dec 13, 2017)

Guys when I select full throttle the engine only accelerates to just over half rpm when the engine is running. However when the engine off, looking at the throttle linkage as I move the throttle it will allow full movement to the stop, but when the engine is running like I said will only go just above half rpm. With the engine running I have manually moved the throttle body on the carb to full with no issue but the throttle linkage has a spring around it preventing more than just over half rpm with the machine running... help please.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

The butterfly on the carb should not be fully opened with no load on it, if that's what your saying. Once you hit a load the governor will open the throttle then bring it down to a set rpm. Do you know what rpm its running at?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Sounds like the governor is doing its job. These engines are only supposed to go to about 3600 RPM. With no load on the engine, that is only going to be about 1/2 throttle.

If you manually force the engine to go above what the governor wants to do, you will over rev the engine and run the risk of a connecting rod failure (Boom !!!) I believe the issue with higher RPM is related to the oil system within the engine not being effective at higher RPM's.

As long as the engine throttles up under load to keep the RPM at around the no-load RPM, then it is working as intended


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Best to post a video include a close up shot of the linkage, carb, and governor.


----------



## Torodrvr (Dec 13, 2017)

Ok that makes sense, The rpm just seems low compared to my husky that runs at a much higher and throws the snow much farther without being under any load which with a light dusting the toros engine won’t accelerate to throw the snow any great distance cause the motor doesn’t have any load on it.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

If you are not getting the full rpm at WOT, then you may have an issue


----------

